# Verzauberungspergamente...



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Servus Leute,

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass man die Verzauberungspergamente jetzt ganz bequem beim NPC kaufen kann?

Ich persönlich bin etwas erschüttert - erst führen sie "Einmal-Glyphen" ein mit denen man zwar einmalig mehr Gold verdienen kann, aber insgesamt weniger verdient. Dann geben sie das Löschpulver an einen NPC und nun auch noch die Pergamente.

Alles kleine Ennahmequellen gewesen - aber immerhin waren es welche.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wohin Blizz mit den Berufen will. Ewige Gürtelschnalle vom Schmied, Stickmuster vom Schneider oder Beinrüstungen vom Lederer auch bald beim NPC?

Bergbau, Blümchenpflücker und Kürschner bald Zweitberuf und für alle erlernbar?

Ich versteh das nicht... mein Berufs-DK ist Inschriftler und Ingi - den hat es mit den beiden letzten Patches total zerschossen. Braucht kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## bakkax (26. November 2010)

Ja zum Goldverdienen hats der Inschriftenkundler schwer - mal schauen ob mit Kata wieder neue erstrebenswerte Kartensets gibt


----------



## Schiimon (26. November 2010)

Also ich verdiene mit meinem Inschriftler besser als bisher, denn die Glyphen-Preise sind durch 4.0 in astronomische Höhen geklettert. Bei wenigen Inschriftlern auf meinem Server rechnet sich das stark.
Außerdem wirds mit Cata wieder besser, das "neue" Löschpulver gibt's nur noch bei Inschriftlern und neue Dunkelmondkarten versprechen feine Nebeneinkünfte.


----------



## bakkax (26. November 2010)

Das "neue" Löschpulver habe ich bereits beim Händler für 10 G gesehn ...


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Also ich verdiene mit meinem Inschriftler besser als bisher, denn die Glyphen-Preise sind durch 4.0 in astronomische Höhen geklettert. Bei wenigen Inschriftlern auf meinem Server rechnet sich das stark.


Bei uns auf dem Server bringen die neuen Glyphen wieder nichts... viele sogar noch weniger wie vorher da einfach zu viel davon produziert wurde. Teilweise findeste die Glyphen für 2-5 Gold.

Da wirste irre - ehrlich. Dann findeste mal eine Glyphe die gerade nicht erhältlich ist, baust 5-10 Stück und setzt sie für einen eigentlich geringen Preis (20G) rein -> 2-3 Stunden später sind sie dann für 18, 15, 12, 10 etc. drin. 

Bisher konnte ich mit den Pergamenten wenigstens etwas Gold verdienen... mit dem Löschpulver hätte man die Möglichkeit auch gehabt. Alle paar Jahre wird man mal was für die OffHand los - aber den Einsatz holste da auch net raus.



> Außerdem wirds mit Cata wieder besser, neue Dunkelmondkarten versprechen feine Nebeneinkünfte.


Von neuen Dunkelmondkarten habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen - wäre schön wenn der Beruf wenigstens den Einsatz bringen würde. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## MasterCrain (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Von neuen Dunkelmondkarten habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen - wäre schön wenn der Beruf wenigstens den Einsatz bringen würde. Hoffen wir das Beste.



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171274-neue-dunkelmond-karten/

freu dich da verdienste am anfang richtig kohle mit


----------



## Izara (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server bringen die neuen Glyphen wieder nichts... viele sogar noch weniger wie vorher da einfach zu viel davon produziert wurde. Teilweise findeste die Glyphen für 2-5 Gold.
> 
> Da wirste irre - ehrlich. Dann findeste mal eine Glyphe die gerade nicht erhältlich ist, baust 5-10 Stück und setzt sie für einen eigentlich geringen Preis (20G) rein -> 2-3 Stunden später sind sie dann für 18, 15, 12, 10 etc. drin.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviele unterschiedliche Glyphen es gibt (keinen Bock nachzugucken), aber aus meiner Erfahrung war es schon immer schwer eine "gute" Glyphe zu erwischen, mit der man tatsächlich Gold machen konnte. Es gibt da ein AH-Addon (hab 3, deswegen weiß ich grad nicht, welches von denen das macht), mit dem man genau sehen kann, welche Glyhe nicht drin ist. Ich machs immer so, dass ich dann guck, ob ich die kann und wenn ich sie kann, stell ich max. 3 her. mehr lohnt sich nicht. Da ich aber die Mats dafür aber nicht selbst farme, bin ich in dem Moment drauf angewiesen, dass sie billig im AH sind, sonst ist mein Risiko zu hoch, dass ich die Glyphe nachher nicht mal für n paar Gold los werde.


Im übrigen gilt für jedes item (egal, was es ist): der Geduldige wird immer Gold verdienen und davon nicht wenig  Ich hab pro Tag ca 300-600 G Einstellungskosten (nicht mit Glyphen ^^ die kosten ja fast nix), die ich nur dafür hinblätter, dass ich Gegenstände für nicht mal 12 h ins AH stelle. Länger lohnt sich einfach nicht, da man bei Glyphen z.B. eh innerhalb der ersten 2 h unterboten wird (hast du ja selbst schon festgestellt). Also warte ich dann, bis meine wieder zurückkommen - oder halt das Gold je nachdem ^^ Und wenn eine Glyphe unter die Herstellkosten fällt, stell ich sie immernoch so hoch ein, wie ich den Preis gern hätte. Ich unterbiete nicht sinnlos und warte geduldig, bis irgendwer kommt und alles was von Verramschern billig angeboten wird, aufkauft. Dann bleibt meist nur noch ein kleiner Rest übrig und so gehts wieder von vorne los  Einfach geduldig sein, auch wenns schwer ist. Ansonsten gibts noch die Möglichkeit mit den Mats Gold zu verdienen: Kräuter günstig einkaufen, mahlen, Tinte herstellen, Tinte verkaufen. Funzt genauso, wenn man nicht die Zeit und Lust hat, den kompletten Glyphenmarkt zu überwachen  Die Tinte kaufen dir Leute wie ich oder die, die ne bestimmte Glyphe brauchen, immer ab und => vielleicht darfst dann sogar du die Glyphe herstellen   

Und ich stimme in dem zu: eine Sauerei, dass dem Inschriftler immer mehr weggenommen wird, womit er Gold machen könnte -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (27. November 2010)

naja, man muss schon zugeben das man sich mit inschriftenkunde nee ziemlich goldene nase verdient hat. wem das nicht reicht nimmt all das gold und skillt den nächsten beruf hoch 
ich mach immernoch gut gold mit den restbestand von den Glyphen die ich für 4.01 vorproduziert hatte. Da sind die ganzen topseller schon lange weg und trotzdem ist jedes malr und 700g am tag im briefkasten.
Nichtmal undercutten brauch man mehr weil es für viele dank neuregelung bei entsprechenden addons einfach zu aufwendig ist.


----------



## ztryqer (28. November 2010)

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht, es werden zwar keine Rollen zum Verzaubern mehr geliefert aber durch die Cataclysm Reclamation: Enchanting sind die Schriftgelehrten doch immer noch gut im Geschäft


----------



## Jackie251 (30. November 2010)

naja sauerei würde ichs nicht nennen..
Inschriftenkunde ist relativ "unfair" weil der aufwand um alles anzubieten hoch ist. früher brauchte man nicht alle glyphen aber 250-300 verschiedene typen haben käufer gefunden - das ist nicht sinnvoll zu verwalten.
Dazu kamen fragwürdige Bücherdrops. über 50 rezpezte die von sinnlos - super jede stufe haben und PER ZUFALL gelernt werden. als Worldrandom drop. Verdient haben daran nur superreiche die sich viele bücher kaufen konnten (obwohl es sich auch da zieht bis man 150k Gold wieder drin hat..) oder eben leute die KEIN inschriftenkundler waren und die bücher verkauft haben.
normal sollte der berufsbesitzer verdienen können auch wenn er wenig startkapital hat.


verglichen mit anderen berufen hat IK aber in wotlk mehr verdient als der große rest in allen 6 jahren zusammen.
mal ne phase wo andere berufe gold machen wäre sicherlich nicht unfair


----------



## Cassiopheia (30. November 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> normal sollte der berufsbesitzer verdienen können auch wenn er wenig startkapital hat.


 ich hab mit keinem beruf soviel gold schon ab den ersten skillpunkten gemacht wie mit inschriftenkunde, find es also neben den sammelberufen einen der besten einsteiger-berufe. lederer / schmied / schneider / alchi kannst das zeug fast zum händler tragen was du selber nicht brauchen kannst (außer man hat nen vz) zumindest bis zu dem aktuellen content kram.


----------



## Jackie251 (1. Dezember 2010)

was soll das sein cassiopheia?
du nimmst ein zusammenhangslosen abschnitt von mir und kommentierst es wie du grad lustig bist?


meine aussage war, das der damalige (1,5 jahre her) einbau von Worldrandomdroprezepten die noch dazu nur eine zufällig Glyphe lehrten eine sehr unschöne Sache waren, da der miteinstieg für die "Durchschnittsspieler" kaum sinnvoll möglich war.
Ganz anders zum beispiel beim einbau epischer Juwelen. Selbest der kleinste Spieler mit dem Beruf auf dem level kann sich gezielt ein rezept besorgen - ohne das spieler ohne den Beruf Gold erhalten -  und am handel teilnehmen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Punkt in dem ich dir wiederspreche zitiert, ich hätte auch noch dazu sagen können, dass der Rest stimmt. Aber rest zitieren um ein /sign hinzusetzen? Wobei es auch in (fast) jedem anderen beruf world rnd drops gibt, nur nicht in dem (großen) ausmaß wie bei der inschriftenkunde.


----------



## ztryqer (1. Dezember 2010)

Das mit der Schwierigkeit und der Kosten der Berufe kann man sich auch schön reden: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Juwe viel aufwendiger, erst jetzt, nachdem ich 426 (extra nachgeschaut) Juweliersymbole von Dalaran erhalten habe, verfügt mein Juwe über alle Rezepte - mein Schriftgelehrter hatte es dagegen viel einfacher, der hat einfach die Reste des Alchis gemahlen und die Bücherdrops zugeschickt bekommen. Die Daily-Quest beim Juwe ist auch zeitaufwendiger als beim "Schrifti" mal eben auf 'forschen' zu klicken.

btw: Ich picke mir mal folgenden Satz heraus, weil ich finde, dass er falsch ist (braucht schließlich keine Drops aus Ulduar, PDK & (ÄV-)Ruf-Rezepte)


Jackie251 schrieb:


> Inschriftenkunde ist relativ "unfair" weil der aufwand um alles anzubieten hoch ist.


----------



## Dunklesopfer (1. Dezember 2010)

Mit der neuen Mysteriösen Glückskarte die man für das Buffood +90 Ausdauer und +90 einen Wert der nützlich ist, wird sich sicher wieder etwas verdienen lassen


----------



## Jackie251 (1. Dezember 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> Das mit der Schwierigkeit und der Kosten der Berufe kann man sich auch schön reden: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Juwe viel aufwendiger, erst jetzt, nachdem ich 426 (extra nachgeschaut) Juweliersymbole von Dalaran erhalten habe, verfügt mein Juwe über alle Rezepte - mein Schriftgelehrter hatte es dagegen viel einfacher, der hat einfach die Reste des Alchis gemahlen und die Bücherdrops zugeschickt bekommen. Die Daily-Quest beim Juwe ist auch zeitaufwendiger als beim "Schrifti" mal eben auf 'forschen' zu klicken.




ja genau -.-
juwe daylie bringt exclusiv drachenaugen, die gerade am anfang richtig wertvoll waren. das lernen ist nicht zufallsabhängig. wer ALLES haben will musste immer relativ viel aufwand betreiben. 
um alle rezepte zu erforschen sind für Ik auch 3 monate forschen nötig!


Und der beruf ist viel zu aufwändig. Was hat es bitte mit ulduar/pdk rezepten zu tun? 
Craftepic schön und gut, man braucht ein paar verschiedene matz - der handel beschränkt sich aber auf sehr wenige verschieden items => juwelenschleifen UND craftepics kann mann sinnvoll von einem Char aus per hand ins AH stellen!
Natürlich sind addons von vorteil, aber gut möglich ist es.

demgegenüber Inschriftenkunde: es sind 3 Chars MIT berufspezifischen taschen nötig um alle Glyphen anbieten zu können. per hand posten von 350 verschiedenen produkten ist nicht sinnvoll möglich.
Addons sind hier pflicht. Und trotzdem sind 3 chars geopfert um handeln zu können => berufsaufwand passt nicht zum Spiel!


----------



## ztryqer (1. Dezember 2010)

Das tut mir Leid, dass dein Aufwand so groß ist, um Glyphen anzubieten. Mein Beitrag bezieht sich allerdings einzig auf das Skillen eines Berufes, um die  Möglichkeit zu haben alle aktuellen Rezepte anzubieten - ehrlich gesagt käme ich nicht auf die Idee ständig alles anzubieten, so hat wohl jeder eine andere Spielmaxime.


----------

